# Game Thread: Monday February 5 vs. Golden State



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

_*vs*_
























*Indiana Pacers* - *(26-21)* 








*Golden State Warriors* - *(22-26) * 

*Tip-off* – Monday, February 5, 2007 - 7:00pm et
*Where* – Conseco Fieldhouse
*TV* - FSI
*Radio* - WIBC 1070










*Probable Starters* _(click image for player profile)_

    

* Tinsley / Dunleavy / Granger / O'Neal / Foster*

*Key Reserves* 

   

* Diogu / Marshall / Armstrong*

*Injuries*

 *- Broken nose*

 *- Sore left knee*

 *- Abdomen*











*Probable Starters* _(click image for player profile)_

     

*Davis / Ellis / Jackson / Harrington / Biedrins

Key Reserves

  

Pietrus / Azubuike / Barnes

Injuries

 - Broken right hand

*

*







*

*







 - Scored 25 points previous game vs. Grizzlies








 - Scored 21 points previous game vs. Bobcats*

*Previous games vs. Lakers this year:*

This is the first meeting of the season between the two teams.

*Local TV*



*Local Radio*




*Prediction*
Pacers 102
Warriors 95


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

This is the first meeting of the season between the two teams?

We won this season thanks to Jackson buzzer beater.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/games/20061129/INDGSW/boxscore.html

Pacers 103
Warriors 97


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> We won this season thanks to Jackson buzzer beater.



I had forgot all about that...Anyways I'm thinking about ordering NBA league pass just to watch this game tommorrow!...Should be a real good one...Even though Harrington is gonna kill us just like he did when he use to play Atlanta we should still get another win against another weak WC team.....Hope we destroy them!!....

Oh, and BTW nice looking gamethread BM...:cheers:


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

I'll be at this one, should be sweet!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

big game.. 103-93 Pacers


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

its gunna be the Mike Dunleavy and Troy Murphy Show...105-92 Pacers


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers 104
Warriors 99


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

is it on NBA TV?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> This is the first meeting of the season between the two teams?
> 
> We won this season thanks to Jackson buzzer beater.


Oops, I could've sworn Denari said it would be the first meeting of the season last night.


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

92 - 89 after a missed 3 from Jackson

Pacers win


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> is it on NBA TV?


Nope, someone knows another way to see it online?


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

JO doubtful, Marquis doubtful.. grrr..


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

This is ridiculous. We finally get something going, and all of our players decide to get hurt again. I'm sick of this crap. Its pathetic. So basically we will play this game without JO, Marquis, and Murphey? So much for our winning streak, we finally had a chance to make a run too.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

O'neal and Murphy both play.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Right. Jackson and Harrington both 7 points, all Warriors points till now.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pacersthebest said:


> O'neal and Murphy both play.


Finally O'neal plays through an injury.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Great start form Jermaine too, but where's the rest?


----------



## Jermaniac (Nov 13, 2006)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Finally O'neal plays through an injury.


Finally? Are you serious. Did you become a Pacers fan 2 months ago or something. SMFH


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Ugh, 34-18 Golden State at the end of one. Ouch.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

WTF are we doing, this looks like ****.


----------



## Jermaniac (Nov 13, 2006)

LMAO Dunleavy and Murphy are scared. Jack and Al are getting up for this game, while Murphy and Dunleavy wish they were at home with mommy. Awwwwwwwwwwwww so sweet. PANSYS.

This whole team should kiss Jermaine's feet and thank him for him allowing them to play with him.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaniac said:


> Finally? Are you serious. Did you become a Pacers fan 2 months ago or something. SMFH


Or 3 years ago, because O'Neal's been extremely prone to injury in the pats 3 years. Sure, it's the same with Tinsley, but even though they both want to play through them, sometimes it's just not a smart idea. As with the case of a sore knee, I say play.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaniac said:


> LMAO Dunleavy and Murphy are scared. Jack and Al are getting up for this game, while Murphy and Dunleavy wish they were at home with mommy. Awwwwwwwwwwwww so sweet. PANSYS.


Murphy's nose is broken and he's playing without a mask. I'm not surprised he's not constantly attacking the basket. As for Dunleavy, well, he just hit a nice layup. Maybe he'll get better.


----------



## Jermaniac (Nov 13, 2006)

LMAO @ Dunleavy. This guy is good AT NOTHING.


----------



## Jermaniac (Nov 13, 2006)

Matt Barnes >>> Girleavy


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley's hurting, but hits two shots in a row. He can get to the basket so effortlessly. It'd be great if he could hit more of those. Down 15 with 4:16 left in the half.


----------



## Jermaniac (Nov 13, 2006)

Once again JO and Tins the only ones doing anything.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley keeps getting to the basket and scores this time. Too bad Ellis hits a running three at the buzzer. Way too far down.


----------



## Jermaniac (Nov 13, 2006)

Pacers Fan said:


> Or 3 years ago, because O'Neal's been extremely prone to injury in the pats 3 years. Sure, it's the same with Tinsley, but even though they both want to play through them, sometimes it's just not a smart idea. As with the case of a sore knee, I say play.


I dont care that Jermaine and Tins are injury prone. He was acting like Jermaine doesnt play through injuries, thats Jermaines biggest problem with his injuries HE ALWAYS plays through them and he ends up hurting himself even more.


----------



## Jermaniac (Nov 13, 2006)

I dont care how many times this team has come back from being down. We are not coming back on this team, the Warriors just score way too much.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley rejects Stephen Jackson, but Ellis goes down. He had some collision with Granger's knee.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster is called for a flagrant? Why? He had his hands up and Jackson ran into him. :-/


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Haha Armstrong wraps Jackson's arms around him, falls, and the foul on Jackson. Jackson looks he swiped at the ref's leg. Eject him!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Go Armstrong!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

WHOA Darrell ****ing Armstrong rejected Jackson's dunk!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Bad game, bad night.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Jermaniac said:


> I dont care that Jermaine and Tins are injury prone. He was acting like Jermaine doesnt play through injuries, thats Jermaines biggest problem with his injuries HE ALWAYS plays through them and he ends up hurting himself even more.


You sure your not a Fever fan?


----------



## Hail Yinka (Jul 3, 2006)

LOL i love all the hatred for stephen jackson in here. too bad he just lit the pacers up and those 2 bumbs are still trash

JO carryin this team, because apart from him they suck


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Or 3 years ago, because O'Neal's been extremely prone to injury in the pats 3 years. Sure, it's the same with Tinsley, but even though they both want to play through them, sometimes it's just not a smart idea. As with the case of a sore knee, I say play.


I think you've confused JO with the Tin-man. JO has been injury prone yes, but he plays through them. Tinsley is always the one sitting out with a 'sore' leg. JO plays when he shouldn't play, but he doesn't like missing games.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> I think you've confused JO with the Tin-man. JO has been injury prone yes, but he plays through them. Tinsley is always the one sitting out with a 'sore' leg. JO plays when he shouldn't play, but he doesn't like missing games.


Did you see Tinsley last night? He was struggling to get down the floor, but was still our second best player out there. He plays through injuries a lot more than he should, and like Jermaine, when he gets hurt and doesn't play, people say we should trade him.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Warriors 113, Pacers 98

Box Man-22
Pacers Fan-21
Auggie-25
Knick_Killer31-28
Pacersthebest-20
31andOnly-30

Winner: Pacersthebest


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Did you see Tinsley last night? He was struggling to get down the floor, but was still our second best player out there. He plays through injuries a lot more than he should, and like Jermaine, when he gets hurt and doesn't play, people say we should trade him.



Yeah, I'm not hating on Tinsley either, I'm just stating the facts from seasons past. JO always plays through injuries. So when a fan says "JO FINALLY playing through an injury," I have to come to his defense.

JO is not our problem. Right now neither is Tinsley.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> Winner: Pacersthebest



Congrats brother...:cheers:


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Congrats brother...:cheers:


:cheers: :biggrin:


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

StephenJackson said:


> JO is not our problem. Right now neither is Tinsley.



Look at our record. JO or Tinsley has to be a man and step up and be the leader. Were a team with no head.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Look at our record. JO or Tinsley has to be a man and step up and be the leader. Were a team with no head.


Before last night's game we had won 6 of our last 7 games. And we are only three..that's right THREE games out first place in the entire eastern conference. Not too shabby for a team that has lost two of it's starters and had them replaced with Dunleavy and Murphy.

One bad game and now we suck? Nope.

JO and Tinsley have both been on a tear, and if you ask me they have been leading the way pretty well. JO has been constant all year, Tinsley not so much. But Tinsley has really picked up his game lately. 

Tinsley is averaging 17.8 points and 7 assists in the last 7 games.

For the season, JO is averaging 20 points, 10.5 boards, 2.7 assists, 3.1 blocks. In the last four games he has averaged 24.5 points and 11.5 boards.

If you ask me, they are both stepping it up bigtime. I'm sick of the whining about JO, and now about Tinsley. People asked them to step up and they are. They can't both go out there and score 50 points a game. They are leading by example, it's the other players that aren't picking it up, with some exceptions like Armstrong and Granger.


----------

